# Quick Question



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

i intend on making a website and a Q and A forum for assistance of Fsc students! just wanted to ask if it was a good idea and if you guys will me?#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> i intend on making a website and a Q and A forum for assistance of Fsc students! just wanted to ask if it was a good idea and if you guys will me?#confused



What a great idea!#yes

have u decided any name for website??


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome idea,must do it!
And make website where shifa is not overated!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Excuse me ? If I am not correct, you just gave the interview for Shifa. How can someone interested in a school, claim it being overated? It's the second best in Pakistan, because of little "AKU" but IMO i think that Shifa is better, no one gained rep quicker than Shifa did, not even *pause* Aga Khan. 

You people seriously need to relax about the school, I am so sick of people bashing about a school that they're wanting to get into, and half of them in the end probably don't.

EDIT: and this website doesn't OVERRATE Shifa, it gives honest feedback. Thankyouverymuch.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Bro be calm,everyone has right to put his/her opinion,i said foundation is better,i didn't said shifa is bad,shifa is awesome but not after aku,i wanted to get in at shifa because its great college but i already said it's my thinking which can be challanged by anyone and anyone's opinion by me,i suppose foundation's merit is high...
I wanted to get in any one of these two...


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Awesome idea,must do it!
> And make website where shifa is not overated!


LoL#laugh yes i have name i will start with a co.cc domain because its free then move to a .com if i get a good response! the name will be (fscaid)? if you have any other suggestions??#confused


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> LoL#laugh yes i have name i will start with a co.cc domain because its free then move to a .com if i get a good response! the name will be (fscaid)? if you have any other suggestions??#confused


good idea go for it i will help you


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanx for your support! now i will start the project, is the name alright?#roll


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> Thanx for your support! now i will start the project, is the name alright?#roll


not too good but ok


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> not too good but ok


Im open to suggestions! so suggest......


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> not too good but ok


okay you suggest a name if you are not satisfied...
#eek


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I think its a good name but you can add

F.Sc aid+


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Which med school is best in lahore,talking about pvt ones.specially need to know honest opinion about LMDC.thanks.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> I think its a good name but you can add
> 
> F.Sc aid+


Don't worry the logo will be the plus! #laugh is anyone good at Photoshop?#confused i need a banner for the top!#baffled


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

LMDC is very good college,good faculty,nice campus,if you get in there then you must join it!


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> i intend on making a website and a Q and A forum for assistance of Fsc students! just wanted to ask if it was a good idea and if you guys will me?#confused


That's a great idea man. I really felt the need of a site like that when I was going through that FSc phase. Good luck #yes


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

ezra said:


> LoL#laugh yes i have name i will start with a co.cc domain because its free then move to a .com if i get a good response! the name will be (fscaid)? if you have any other suggestions??#confused


What about ''collegemate.com or sth'' ??

wait that's a common one, it could already be taken #baffled 

You could squeeze fsc into it somehow though...haha #laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> What about ''collegemate.com or sth'' ??
> 
> wait that's a common one, it could already be taken #baffled
> 
> You could squeeze fsc into it somehow though...haha #laugh


Collegemate seriously???? lol#laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

I would like all the LAIQ fsc students to be the professors who answer the questions so do join it and contribute when i tell you its done! ok#rofl


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Im going with (fscaid) or (collegemate) as website and (myquestion) will be the Q and A Forum ok!#confused


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

ok guys the forum is ready so check it out and register :happy:
CollegeMate • Index page #nerd
Dont visit the website its not nowhere near completion *just go to the given link and no where else OK*!#frown


----------

